# Piki`s last 5 weeks



## Pikiki

Well SI members I will post my 5 last weeks of current cycle. If being so good so far, I got some good changes on me and cause this is my new house I will post here what I got left on this run.
Stats:
37 yrs
actual weight 175lbs
5'4" height
being trainig for around 5 yrs without stop
diet trying do it as better as I can here in Afghanistan

today`s workout
Chest and Tri`s:
bench press W/u (15x135)(6x225)x3(18x135) Get mi max rep today to 295!!! yes!!!!!! looking to put those 3 plates(315) soon....
Incline press(6x185)x3
Decline DB (10x30)(10x35)(10x40)
low cable cross over(8x3 plts)x3

Tri`s
Seated Tri`s press(8x80)(8x90)x2
Rope press down(8x6plts)(8x7plts)(8x8plts)
Skull crushers(8x70)(8x90)x2

Feeling good on this routine I can tell the blood flow is good and the pumps even better. No FST-7 this week cause is heavy week less reps, less sets.


----------



## HH

Will be following!


----------



## Pikiki

hothead said:


> Will be following!



Thnx bro..


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

you know ! I'm watching Yo you still on the GW  also


----------



## Zeek

You are 3 years off from joining the old guys club!!  

 We need more info brother!!  what compounds and dosages are you running?


----------



## LeanHerm

Nice pik!!!!    Hey man.what rank r u?


----------



## Pikiki

HermanThaGerman said:


> Nice pik!!!!    Hey man.what rank r u?



E5 Herm and thnx to following my log


----------



## Pikiki

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> you know ! I'm watching Yo you still on the GW  also


Yes I`m almost done with it may be 3 more days.



Ezekiel said:


> You are 3 years off from joining the old guys club!!
> 
> We need more info brother!!  what compounds and dosages are you running?


hahaha almost there, Ill be part of the old G`s club soon....

Sorry about that just miss that cause I had my log in the other site lol, Well runing test400 - 600mg wk/ Anastrozole .5eod/ Start with d-bol for 4 weeks at 30mgs (I`m done with that) and I use the Gw more for the endurance than for weigt loss purpose. PCT will be clomid/nolva combo 50/50/50/50/ - 40/40/20/20 with HCG blast before PCT. and Thnx for following it. I wil post pics from day 1 and updates pics so you can see the progress.


----------



## Pikiki

Back and Bi`s
Db rows(6x100)x3
weighted pull ups(25x8)x2(30x7)
B the neck pull downs(8x180)(8x220)x2
 Bi`s
Standing EZ curls(8x105)x3
preacher curls(8x80)x3
single arm cable curls(8x3plates)x3
Was very tired today, but I did got a good pump at the end and complete my workout as planed. One more day down and close to go home


----------



## Pikiki

Today off from lifting but doing some cardio and abs,
2 mile run
20 min of abs

Pin(16) today smooth after a hot shower feels great and less painfull. Can`t wait for final results but don`t want to stop the test lol... it just feel good being on it. 4 and half weeks to go


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

good shit bro ! Focus on the time you have left buddy its still a month that's plenty of pins and grow time left


----------



## Pikiki

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> good shit bro ! Focus on the time you have left buddy its still a month that's plenty of pins and grow time left



Thnx Grizz...


----------



## Pikiki

day one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




week two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











week four


----------



## Pikiki

week 6













Will like to heard from the honrable members here, (those who had no following my log in the other board) what are your opinions


----------



## weights=life

bro your a vainy sob...


----------



## Pikiki

weights=life said:


> bro your a vainy sob...



Thnx bro...


----------



## Pikiki

Legs and Abs
legs extensions (8x100)(8x110)(8x120)
DB lunges (8x40lbs)x3 I hate this exercises cause my lower back injury but really burn my legs pretty good
leg curls (8x80)(8x100)(8x120)
Calf preses (20x430)x3

Abs
weighted leg raises (8x25)(7x30)(6x30)
weigthed sit ups (10x100)x2 (15x100) this is with 100lbs DB on my chest
decline sit ups (20 repsx2)

My legs got a really good pump today and feeling my abs getting stronger as weeks are passing by, hopefully seing my mid section leaner at the end of this cycle. Very satisfy with my results so far and looking to keep most of my gains at the end of PCT...let see how that goes.


----------



## gfunky

about time you posted here!  I am subbed!


----------



## Pikiki

hahaha Thnx brotha I know you always around...


----------



## Pikiki

Shoulders:
Upright row (8x90)(8x120)(8x140)
Seated DB press (8x75)(6x85)(5x85)
Arnolds Press (8x55)x3

DB shrugs (8x70)x3
BB shrugs (8x225)x2 (8x315)

Really miss the strenght of D-bol I was able to do 90lbs on seated press  so feel very pump today great pumps and my shoulders and traps are sore at this time. Thnx for the support you guys has shown to me on my job and cycle.


----------



## gfunky

Looking good pik!  Most people after dbol when using test will not get much stronger but will stay as strong.  It might be in your head man, if you think you are strong and can do it you will!


----------



## Pikiki

Got it G !!!! I will try next time.


----------



## Mr P

how did I missed this thread, bro, your a big mofo,  all veiny and lean and mean,  I think the arroz con gandules is working on ya


----------



## Pikiki

Mr P said:


> how did I missed this thread, bro, your a big mofo,  all veiny and lean and mean,  I think the arroz con gandules is working on ya



lmao...bro I wish I can get those calories here with some of that menu MMMM....Thnx for the support


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Good work bro keep pushing I think its in your head also the juice is loose! I Like doing seated press with no back just sitting on the end of the bench. It seems to hit my shoulders alot harder. (scooby tip) give it a shot


----------



## Pikiki

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Good work bro keep pushing I think its in your head also the juice is loose! I Like doing seated press with no back just sitting on the end of the bench. It seems to hit my shoulders alot harder. (scooby tip) give it a shot



Thnx Grizz I will give a try to your scooby tip lol...


----------



## Pikiki

Bi`s and Tri`s:
OH cable curl (10x3plts)(10x4plts)x2

Triceps pushdowns (10x7plts)(10x8plts)x2

Incline DB curls (10x30)(10x35)(10x40)

Seated triceps press (10x80)(10x90)(10x100)

EZ curl bar (12x60) FST-7 (7 sets)

Skull crushers (12x60) FST-7 (7 sets)

Great pump today very motivated for todays workout, was looking for that burn to close the week. Pin(17) this morning and down to 4 weeks left now. Weight in today 177lbs very close to hit 180 which was my goal at the begining o fthis cycle. More than satisfied till now with my progress YEEEEAAAHHHH!!!!! BOY....


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> Bi`s and Tri`s:
> OH cable curl (10x3plts)(10x4plts)x2
> 
> Triceps pushdowns (10x7plts)(10x8plts)x2
> 
> Incline DB curls (10x30)(10x35)(10x40)
> 
> Seated triceps press (10x80)(10x90)(10x100)
> 
> EZ curl bar (12x60) FST-7 (7 sets)
> 
> Skull crushers (12x60) FST-7 (7 sets)
> 
> Great pump today very motivated for todays workout, was looking for that burn to close the week. Pin(17) this morning and down to 4 weeks left now. Weight in today 177lbs very close to hit 180 which was my goal at the begining o fthis cycle. More than satisfied till now with my progress YEEEEAAAHHHH!!!!! BOY....



Nice almost hit your goal!  Destroy it you have 4 more weeks I think you can get 185 man eat and eat hard!!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Get It brotha! Rounding third full head of steam mow the catcher down at the plate!


----------



## Pikiki

Flat DB press (15x50)(10x80)(10x90)(6x100)x2
Incline press (10x185)(9x185)x2(7x185)
Decline press (8x185)x4
Reverse Grip press (10x135)x4

tri`s
Close grip press (10x135)x4
DB kickbacks (10x25)x4
Rope downs (10x5plts)x4

So today was really looking for volume more than weight and the burn and pump was awesome. I start kind of tired but after second set of DB flat my body react to train on a great manner. Will not weight in again for couple weeks more. $ weeks is enought time to gain some more pounds on me and get ready for PCT. Thnx for the support guys


----------



## Spear

I just read through this, I liked all the pictures from day one to now, big huge difference!


----------



## Pikiki

Spear said:


> I just read through this, I liked all the pictures from day one to now, big huge difference!



 you are one who knows how I started...Thnx bro


----------



## Georgia

Nice shit Pikiki! Keep it up man you are a swole mothafucka


----------



## Pikiki

Georgia said:


> Nice shit Pikiki! Keep it up man you are a swole mothafucka



Thnx Georgia doing best I can brotha


----------



## Pikiki

Back and Bi`s
Machine rows(10x160)(10x200)(10x240)(6x280)
Hyper extension(10xBW)(15x25lbs)x2(10x25) this sucks I hate this move grrrrr
Behind the neck lat pull downs (10x130)(10x160)(10x200)(8x240)
 Bi`s
Seated DB curl(10X30(10x35)(10x40)(8x45)
Incline DB hammers(10x30)(8x35)x2 (8x40)
BB curl(10x75)(10x85)(10x95)(10x105)

Got out of my session today really pump and sweat like I was doing some cardio, I rush the workout in like one hour. Feels good to burn my arms like that waooo!!!!


----------



## Pikiki

Rest day yesterday pin(18) no complaints with pining just as usal sore lit bit but gtg next day.
Todays training:
Legs and Abs:
Frint squats(10x135)x4
Leg press (10x470)(10x560)(10x650)(10x830)
Lying curl (8x70)x4

Abs
weighted abs (15x100lbsDB)x4
decline abs (25x25lbs)x4

Holy F***K with front Squats never done this exercise and really hurts ( in a nice way) your quads, was real pump for legs today push those 830 10times and I feel I can do more than that,but I got to go easy to prevent injuries. Looking to put 1000lbs in 2 weeks from now see how I do it. The Abs session was good was able to do more than last week and mid section feel more stronger and define.


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> Rest day yesterday pin(18) no complaints with pining just as usal sore lit bit but gtg next day.
> Todays training:
> Legs and Abs:
> Frint squats(10x135)x4
> Leg press (10x470)(10x560)(10x650)(10x830)
> Lying curl (8x70)x4
> 
> Abs
> weighted abs (15x100lbsDB)x4
> decline abs (25x25lbs)x4
> 
> Holy F***K with front Squats never done this exercise and really hurts ( in a nice way) your quads, was real pump for legs today push those 830 10times and I feel I can do more than that,but I got to go easy to prevent injuries. Looking to put 1000lbs in 2 weeks from now see how I do it. The Abs session was good was able to do more than last week and mid section feel more stronger and define.



Front squats will kill the quads I like to do them after regular squats I hurt for a week!  I also love you threw in a good ab session!  Great work PIK!


----------



## Pikiki

gfunky said:


> Front squats will kill the quads I like to do them after regular squats I hurt for a week!  I also love you threw in a good ab session!  Great work PIK!


Yeah G I`m trying to get mid section more define so I`m hiiting it hard so I can develop those muscle and lean lit bit more. Thnx partener


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Holy shit pik put in work brother Put up a G on the leg machine bud 8+ is impressive ! I love incline hammers too I am gonna do them tom. and I will throw front squats in next leg day to see what im missing good stuff bro


----------



## Pikiki

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Holy shit pik put in work brother Put up a G on the leg machine bud 8+ is impressive ! I love incline hammers too I am gonna do them tom. and I will throw front squats in next leg day to see what im missing good stuff bro


Thnx Grizz those front squats are killing me right now my legs are crying, very damn sore. But I beleive you`ll love them really burn your quads..


----------



## Pikiki

Shoulders:
Front raises (10x25)x2 (10x30)x2
Side raises (10x20) (10x25)x2 (10x30)
Seated DB press (10x50) (10x65) (8x75) (4x90) (2x90)
behind the neck BB press (10x115)x2 (8x135)x2
Shrugs (20x135)x2 (10x225) (10x315)

Hell of somke today, shoulders were on fire took 45 sec between sets. When I was doing DB press after hit 75lbs the only thing on my head was Grizz and Gfunky words from last week so try the 90lbs and got 4 and 2 reps to convince my self I CAN DO IT!!! No sides feeling good and stronght.


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> Shoulders:
> Front raises (10x25)x2 (10x30)x2
> Side raises (10x20) (10x25)x2 (10x30)
> Seated DB press (10x50) (10x65) (8x75) (4x90) (2x90)
> behind the neck BB press (10x115)x2 (8x135)x2
> Shrugs (20x135)x2 (10x225) (10x315)
> 
> Hell of somke today, shoulders were on fire took 45 sec between sets. When I was doing DB press after hit 75lbs the only thing on my head was Grizz and Gfunky words from last week so try the 90lbs and got 4 and 2 reps to convince my self I CAN DO IT!!! No sides feeling good and stronght.



STRONG! told you man!


----------



## Pikiki

gfunky said:


> STRONG! told you man!



haha yeah you right bro you told me and I lsten this week ...wooo


----------



## Lulu66

Looking swole man. Now carefull with the food when u get back man. U know how we love good food. And the wife is going to try to impress u cooking all ur favorite stuff. On my last one i put on bout 10 lbs on the first week back eating lechon asao, chuletas fritas, pasteles mofongos arepas y bacalaitos grasientos, man u know how that goes.


----------



## Pikiki

Lulu66 said:


> Looking swole man. Now carefull with the food when u get back man. U know how we love good food. And the wife is going to try to impress u cooking all ur favorite stuff. On my last one i put on bout 10 lbs on the first week back eating lechon asao, chuletas fritas, pasteles mofongos arepas y bacalaitos grasientos, man u know how that goes.



Yeah I know and my wife just love to cook for me...I`ll be watching my diet very carefull lol


----------



## Pikiki

Arms:
Incline DB curl (10x30)x2 (10x35)x2 
super set with
DB kick backs (10x25)x2 (10x30)x2
Weighted dip (12x45lbs)x3 (10x45lbs)
super set with
EZ bb curl (12x65)x2 (12x75) (10x75)
Tricep cable pulls (10x4plts) (10x5plts) (10x6plts) (10x7plts)
DB hammer curl (10x25) (10x30) (10x35) (10x40)
Pull downs straight bar 12 reps, 7 sets 5plts (FST-7)
OH cable curl 10reps, 7stes, 2plts (FST-7)

Today I was so piss off when I get to the gym that start working out and don`t want to stop. Push weight and super sets till burn my muscle till the limit. Feel good after train but sore as fuck... Tomorrow will be resting and continue with training Monday.


----------



## Pikiki

Chest and Tri`s
Incline press (8x185) (6x205)x2
Flat bench press (6x225)x3
Decline bench (8x185) (6x205) (4x225)
Flys machine (10x70) (10x80) (8x90)
 Tri`s
Incline skullcrushers (8x70) (8x90)x2
Rope press down (8x6plts) (8x8plts)x2
Reverse grip straight bar press down (8x5plts) (8x6plts) (8x7plts)

I felt tired as fuck todaythe whole time of my training, don`t know if lack of rest. I may have to try to get some more rest at night or just take on more day off from training. Throw some weighted push ups at the end just to get that extra pump on my chest and tri`s. Pin(19) last saturday no issues but kind of sore till today. This cycle is getting to an end and PCT is line up and ready.


----------



## Four1Thr33

Great progress brother.  What have u gained so far ?


----------



## Pikiki

Thxn bro, around 15lbs and lost around 2 1/2 inches of waist. Just found that today.


----------



## Pikiki

Back and Bi`s
DL W/u (10x135) (8x225) (5x315) (6x315) (2x365) (1x385)
Lat pull downs (8x200) (8x240) (8x260)
Machine rows (8x260) (8x280)x2

Bi`s
Incline DB curl (10x30) (8x40) (7x40)
Preacher DB curl (8x35)x2 (8x40)
Seated concentration curl (12x25)x2 (10x30)

Today was a good day...very well rested from yesterday. Working under the sun at 100* degrees is not easy. I`m uptake my water intake today and from now on. Viva la test!!!!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Nice work outs bud ! almost 3 inches off the waist is fantastic!


----------



## Pikiki

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Nice work outs bud ! almost 3 inches off the waist is fantastic!



Yup I feel and look leaner and I want get more define too, you know...Thnx Grizz


----------



## Pikiki

Legs and Abs
squats (10x135) (8x225) (8x315) (6x315) (3x365)new PR
Legs ext. (15x60) (8x110) (6x130) (6x140)
Calf raises (20x225) (15x315) (15x365)

Abs 
leg raises (15xBW)x3
v ups and crunces 20/20 x 3

Well motivated today got some new # on Squats means all the hard work is paying off at the end of the cycle. I just don`t want to get to an end...


----------



## HH

Pikiki said:


> Chest and Tri`s
> Incline press (8x185) (6x205)x2
> Flat bench press (6x225)x3
> Decline bench (8x185) (6x205) (4x225)
> Flys machine (10x70) (10x80) (8x90)
> Tri`s
> Incline skullcrushers (8x70) (8x90)x2
> Rope press down (8x6plts) (8x8plts)x2
> Reverse grip straight bar press down (8x5plts) (8x6plts) (8x7plts)
> 
> I felt tired as fuck todaythe whole time of my training, don`t know if lack of rest. I may have to try to get some more rest at night or just take on more day off from training. Throw some weighted push ups at the end just to get that extra pump on my chest and tri`s. Pin(19) last saturday no issues but kind of sore till today. This cycle is getting to an end and PCT is line up and ready.




Getting rest and a good sleep is hard for me too, you should try some melatonin, they sell it over the counter and works great for me.


----------



## Pikiki

HH said:


> Getting rest and a good sleep is hard for me too, you should try some melatonin, they sell it over the counter and works great for me.



Thnx for the advice HH


----------



## Pikiki

Shoulders:
Arnold press (15x30)w/u (8x50)x3
Side laterals (8x25) (8x30) (8x35)
Military Press (10x135)w/u (6x185)x2 (4x205)
BB shrugs (20x135) (15x225) (10x315) (30x185)

Abs
Planks 1min x3
Knee raises 20/20/15
Crunches 20/20/20

Nice smoke on my shouders not much rest between sets but slow movement on the exercises. Throw abs again today looking to work on mid section trying to getting more define and ripped look. Just 4 pin left...so sad.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

aw man Its not the lack of gear in our system that gets us depressed its the dwindling number of pins leading up to it ha. Yo congrats on the new squat numbers man that's big dog status right there !


----------



## Pikiki

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> aw man Its not the lack of gear in our system that gets us depressed its the dwindling number of pins leading up to it ha. Yo congrats on the new squat numbers man that's big dog status right there !



haha not a big dog  but thnx. I don`t want to get to end of this cycle...


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Pikiki said:


> haha not a big dog  but thnx. I don`t want to get to end of this cycle...



Yo dog don't sell yourself short! Comparatively speaking I would say any rep over 3 plates enters big dog status for anyone. Nattie strength depending on genetics only goes so far. What I mean is I know short skinny dudes that don't lift that have retard strength and can probably beast there way to 225 maybe not that high but around there with no training. No one is getting 315 w/o putting in work and using proper form hence "Big Dog" status. Now I have said to much but if you want to dive deeper your stats are low compared to weight so just look how much more you are putting up then you weigh bro the difference is Hewwg ! keep banging the weights bro


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

maybe not on the leg press machine that's an exception lets say 3 plates free weights enter BD status just to be safe


----------



## Pikiki

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Yo dog don't sell yourself short! Comparatively speaking I would say any rep over 3 plates enters big dog status for anyone. Nattie strength depending on genetics only goes so far. What I mean is I know short skinny dudes that don't lift that have retard strength and can probably beast there way to 225 maybe not that high but around there with no training. No one is getting 315 w/o putting in work and using proper form hence "Big Dog" status. Now I have said to much but if you want to dive deeper your stats are low compared to weight so just look how much more you are putting up then you weigh bro the difference is Hewwg ! keep banging the weights bro



Damnnnnn just get my ass chew hahaha,  Hey bro you really pump me up with your post. Ppl like you I need on my side. Thnx again Grizz


----------



## Pikiki

Arms
pulldowns (12x5plts) (10x7plts) (10X8plts) super set with
one arm cable curl (10x2plts) (10x3plts)x2
Reverse grip pulldowns (10x5) (10x6) (10x7) super set with
Rope cable curl (10x5) (10x6) (10x7)
Preacher EZ bar (10x70) (10x80) (9x90)
Skull crushers (15x70) (12x80) (10x90) (6x100)
Preacher DB (15x30) (12x35) (8x40)
weighted dips (10x45lbs)x3

Work those super sets to get the blood flow and pump my muscle since starting my routine today. Very solid pump at the end and very tired. Tomorrow day off may be some cardio and abs. I did my calculation real bad on how many pin I got left not 4 but 5 after todays pin(21) so still 2/12 more weeks.


----------



## Pikiki

Chest
Decline DB press (12x55) (8x65) (8x75) (8x85)
Flat DB press (8x75)x2 (8x85) (6x90)
Incline DB press (8x65)x2 (6x75)x2
Incline DB Flys (10x25)x2 (10x35) (8x40)
Incline reverse Grip press (9x115)x3 (8x115)

No tri`s today cause I feel I`m burning my arms up. The weather here is killing me during the day is like 100degrees plus the ANA HMMVVs don`t have A/C, so I feel very tired after work during the whole day then hit the gym. Hopefully I`m not loosing too much weight, but I care more for the way I`ll look at the end that how much weight I gain. Here is not easy to keep up with a good diet and rest properly to get the max of a cycle but I`m happy with my change and muscle gain.


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> Chest
> Decline DB press (12x55) (8x65) (8x75) (8x85)
> Flat DB press (8x75)x2 (8x85) (6x90)
> Incline DB press (8x65)x2 (6x75)x2
> Incline DB Flys (10x25)x2 (10x35) (8x40)
> Incline reverse Grip press (9x115)x3 (8x115)
> 
> No tri`s today cause I feel I`m burning my arms up. The weather here is killing me during the day is like 100degrees plus the ANA HMMVVs don`t have A/C, so I feel very tired after work during the whole day then hit the gym. Hopefully I`m not loosing too much weight, but I care more for the way I`ll look at the end that how much weight I gain. Here is not easy to keep up with a good diet and rest properly to get the max of a cycle but I`m happy with my change and muscle gain.



Looking good PIK!  You get that book I sent you?  Have a chance to read it yet?  It is a very good read man!


----------



## Pikiki

gfunky said:


> Looking good PIK!  You get that book I sent you?  Have a chance to read it yet?  It is a very good read man!


I got it bro load it to my BB folder on my computer but not having a chance to sit down and read it like I want to. But I will use it some training there I will like to try for sure, Thnx bro


----------



## Tilltheend

Your training looks solid, you should gain well these last 5 weeks.


----------



## Pikiki

Mr.Louaghos said:


> Your training looks solid, you should gain well these last 5 weeks.



Thnx bro is to work on the sun at high temps is killing me right now, I feel tired all day. Hope to finish strong...


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

No ac son? that's a crime! I figured as much bud i mean who needs ac in a dessert right ha . Do the best you can dog your still crushing workouts and maximizing a shitty situation yo if you can get a couple of PBJ sandwiches in b4 bed that will make you gain. Now I dont know if thats good advice or not but I know alot of dudes that have trouble gaining put on weight eating PBJ b4 bed back in hs. Me I could eat ice chips and gain ha


----------



## Pikiki

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> No ac son? that's a crime! I figured as much bud i mean who needs ac in a dessert right ha . Do the best you can dog your still crushing workouts and maximizing a shitty situation yo if you can get a couple of PBJ sandwiches in b4 bed that will make you gain. Now I dont know if thats good advice or not but I know alot of dudes that have trouble gaining put on weight eating PBJ b4 bed back in hs. Me I could eat ice chips and gain ha



hahaha A/C on the fucking desert who need it right.  I try at the begining the PBJ but the supplies here at the PX for us are limited so don`t bring bread anymore, instead I eat Salmon or Albacore Steak when I can, thnx for your support and advices friend!!!


----------



## Pikiki

Back:
Rverse grip pull downs (15x100) (10x150) (10x180) (10x220)
Behind the neck pull downs (15x100) (10x140) (10x170) (10x200)
Reverse flys (15x40) (10x60) (10x80)x2
Close grip pull ups (10xBw)x3 super set with 
V rows (10x11plts)x3
DL (10x135) (5x225) (5x315) (1x405*) 

Just another good day at the gym hit my upper back first then went to DL with my goal to hit those 4 plts in each side at least one time. I reps short on the first 3 sets so I went for 405 and hit it!!! very satisfied with my strenght at this point on my cycle. Can`t ask for more little by little I`m getting there. This is my last week of this routine and will change for a routine with more reps and less weight just to try something diffrent I was told by Mr P. Lets see how it  goes.


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> Back:
> Rverse grip pull downs (15x100) (10x150) (10x180) (10x220)
> Behind the neck pull downs (15x100) (10x140) (10x170) (10x200)
> Reverse flys (15x40) (10x60) (10x80)x2
> Close grip pull ups (10xBw)x3 super set with
> V rows (10x11plts)x3
> DL (10x135) (5x225) (5x315) (1x405*)
> 
> Just another good day at the gym hit my upper back first then went to DL with my goal to hit those 4 plts in each side at least one time. I reps short on the first 3 sets so I went for 405 and hit it!!! very satisfied with my strenght at this point on my cycle. Can`t ask for more little by little I`m getting there. This is my last week of this routine and will change for a routine with more reps and less weight just to try something diffrent I was told by Mr P. Lets see how it  goes.



You have more in you on your pulls man.  Next time instead of hitting 10 then 5 then 3 reps do a 5, 3, 1, 1, 1  The reps will take your gas when going for 1RM  I bet you can pull 450 if you set it up right!

Congrats on your PR!


----------



## Pikiki

gfunky said:


> You have more in you on your pulls man.  Next time instead of hitting 10 then 5 then 3 reps do a 5, 3, 1, 1, 1  The reps will take your gas when going for 1RM  I bet you can pull 450 if you set it up right!
> 
> Congrats on your PR!



Thnx G, I will try that next time just like you said.


----------



## Pikiki

Legs
front Squats (10x135) (10x155) (10x175) (8x195)
Squats (15x135) (10x225) (5x315)
Legs press (10x650) (5x740) (3x920) (5x1000*) new PR
Legs curls (10x50) (10x70)x2 super set with
Leg extension (10x90) x3
standing Calf raises (20x295) x3

Abs
Decline weighted abs (15x45lbs) x3

Pin(22) yesterday pin shoulders and they were sore all day yestarday but feeling good today. I got a new PR today on leg press second PR this week, I feeling very strong and more confidence that I was never on my liftings. I hope my PCT go smooth and no issues cuase my redeployment moves start around that time while on PCT. Hopefully will be able to hit the gym what ever I go. Today was a great today overall even today was my brothers B-day and he`s no longer with us anymore. I miss him and I know he is watching my back from heaven to make sure I made it back home. Louie should turn 40 today Happy B-day bro I know there is a party on Gods land for you today.


----------



## gfunky

Good job!  Congrats on the PR!!   Pik before the cycle ends I want to see a PR on squats where it counts man!


----------



## Pikiki

gfunky said:


> Good job!  Congrats on the PR!!   Pik before the cycle ends I want to see a PR on squats where it counts man!



I will next week today I just workout the hell out of it with front squats cause I just start doing this move but it is coming bro...Goal is 405lbs


----------



## gfunky

Front squats are fun and really hit the quads!  They are good stuff!!

405 ok man lets see it!  Also get a 455 dead and you are all pretty and shit!


----------



## Pikiki

gfunky said:


> Front squats are fun and really hit the quads!  They are good stuff!!
> 
> 405 ok man lets see it!  Also get a 455 dead and you are all pretty and shit!



I like to be push so I will do before cycle ends....


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Great work out pik solid numbers and sets bro. Loosing someone you love there's words that I can say to make it better. I also like to think there still with us, calling in favors that pull us through life. There's no good rationing for someone going too soon , trust in a higher power and the plan He/she has for us here on earth and them in eternity. There's a plan for everyone not up to us to figure it out just to follow it bro.


----------



## Sterolizer

Any update pics man? I'm subbed


----------



## Pikiki

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Great work out pik solid numbers and sets bro. Loosing someone you love there's words that I can say to make it better. I also like to think there still with us, calling in favors that pull us through life. There's no good rationing for someone going too soon , trust in a higher power and the plan He/she has for us here on earth and them in eternity. There's a plan for everyone not up to us to figure it out just to follow it bro.



Thnx Grizz nice words, I know he is in a better place now but we were to close to each other, it`s so hard bro...


----------



## Pikiki

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Great work out pik solid numbers and sets bro. Loosing someone you love there's words that I can say to make it better. I also like to think there still with us, calling in favors that pull us through life. There's no good rationing for someone going too soon , trust in a higher power and the plan He/she has for us here on earth and them in eternity. There's a plan for everyone not up to us to figure it out just to follow it bro.



Thnx Grizz nice words, I know he is in a better place now but we were to close to each other, it`s so hard bro...


----------



## Pikiki

Sterolizer said:


> Any update pics man? I'm subbed



I`m planing on the next few days take some pics, will be here as soon I got them. thnx bro


----------



## Sterolizer

Pikiki said:


> I`m planing on the next few days take some pics, will be here as soon I got them. thnx bro



I'm looking forward to them bro!


----------



## Pikiki

Shoulder:
Military Press (10x135) (10x185) (8x185) (6x205)
Front Raises (10x25) (10x30)x3
Side lateral Raises (10x20)x2 (10x25)x2
BB Shrugs (20x225)x2 (10x315)x2

Short but very effective workout today. Starting tomorrow workout will change more reps less weight till the end of cycle and PCT. Hope fully I won`t encounter any issue to workout during PCT period cause of redeployment.


----------



## Pikiki

Arms:

Dips 15x15x15x15 B/W
DB Hammers (15x25) (15x30)x3
One Arm triceps ext. (15x20)x2 (15x25)
Straight bar curls (15x65) x3
Skull Crushers (15x60) (15x70) x2
DB Preacher (15x30) x3
Triceps Pull downs (15x4plts) x3

Abs:

Wire crunches (25x4plts) x3
Planks (1min) (1.5 min 45lbs on back ) (1.5 min 70lbs on back)

Today was my first day of high reps training and my Bi`s and Tri`s were on a super pump during the entire training. I have to say when I start feel like a was lacking but as first set was complete starting feeling the muscle were getting blow up. I do like the pump and feeling of this training, can`t wait to get chest on Monday and see how good the pump will be. Pin(23) no pain to complaint ust as usual.


----------



## Malevolence

Lets see some new pics bro!!!!


----------



## Pikiki

Chest
Incline press (15x95) (15x115) (15x135)
Bench press (15x135)x3
Decline press (15x95) (15x115) (15x135)
Incline Flys (15x25)x3 super set with
DB press (15x25)x3

So today was first day high reps on chest. I started kind of lost on how much weight and exercises to do. But I got it more figured out for next time. Felt tired as F**K the entire time and after the work out. Pump was good but it`s just burn you out and quick. I will post pics tomorrow for sure.


----------



## gfunky

High reps for the burn baby hell yeah!


----------



## Georgia

Burnnnnn babyyyy burnnnn!


----------



## Pikiki

Back:
DL (5x135) (3x225) (2x315) (1x405) (0x455) (1x405)
Close grip cable rows  (15x11plates)x3
Behind the neck pulldowns (15x150)x3
Reverse grip pulldowns (15x150)x3

I try those 455lbs with everything I got today but didn`t happen. I will work my self up there by adding 20lbs next week then 20lbs week after till I get 455lbs It`s gona happen!!!!!! Here are some pics from today after all my meals so I was kind of full, lol.






















Need to work on my posings.


----------



## gfunky

Very proud of you for trying man!  Looking strong my man!


----------



## Georgia

That's a jacked up dude right there!


----------



## Malevolence

Your forearms look like paper mache... straight up chiseled


----------



## Pikiki

Thnx guys you keep me motivated. G I will get thosse 455 cause I won`t stop till their mine....


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> Thnx guys you keep me motivated. G I will get thosse 455 cause I won`t stop till their mine....



You are the MAN!!


----------



## JOMO

Looking great Pikiki! Awesome numbers and great progress.


----------



## Pikiki

JOMO said:


> Looking great Pikiki! Awesome numbers and great progress.


Thnx bro doing my best...


----------



## JOMO

Pikiki said:


> Thnx bro doing my best...



And your doing fucking great. Go back to the beg of this thread and look at your photos from when you started. Insane!!! 

Keep it up man, and like Lulu said earlier..be carefull with the wife spoiling you "too" much when you get back. Be safe man.


----------



## Pikiki

I will take care of my Puertorican food intake lol, wife cook soooo gooood will be hard to say no. lol


----------



## JOMO

Pikiki said:


> I will take care of my Puertorican food intake lol, wife cook soooo gooood will be hard to say no. lol



I hear ya! Im half puertorican and Italian. Its tough to stay away from good home cooked meals.


----------



## Pikiki

Yes is hard to stay way when wife is cooking some good food.

Yesterday I hit some cardio and abs. 8 miles on a bicycle and 15 min of abs. A quick workout just want to do something and work on my mid section a lit bit more. Will legs today.


----------



## gfunky

Get those abs tight and hard bro good stuff!


----------



## Pikiki

Legs:
Squats (10x135)w/u *(1x405)*new PR (15x185)x3
Legs extensions (15x90)x3
Legs curls (15x50)
Seated Calf Raises (20x90)x3

Abs:
Legs Raises (15)x3
Weighted crunches (15x100DB)x3

Well today new PR 405 on Squats this one is for my friend Gfunky!! you want it see it bro I DID!!! Felt I can do lit bit more but was a goal reach so I went back to work after that and continue my workout plan for the day. Happy like a little kid tho :->  I got a comment today from a guy like "how can you get that strong" my answer old man strengh  My Abs are getting shape up but lower section needs improve, will be working on it more intense from now on.


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> Legs:
> Squats (10x135)w/u *(1x405)*new PR (15x185)x3
> Legs extensions (15x90)x3
> Legs curls (15x50)
> Seated Calf Raises (20x90)x3
> 
> Abs:
> Legs Raises (15)x3
> Weighted crunches (15x100DB)x3
> 
> Well today new PR 405 on Squats this one is for my friend Gfunky!! you want it see it bro I DID!!! Felt I can do lit bit more but was a goal reach so I went back to work after that and continue my workout plan for the day. Happy like a little kid tho :->  I got a comment today from a guy like "how can you get that strong" my answer old man strengh  My Abs are getting shape up but lower section needs improve, will be working on it more intense from now on.



HELL YEAH BRO!  Congrats on the PR!  You earned it!


----------



## Pikiki

I always need tha push from you lol...thnx bro


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> I always need tha push from you lol...thnx bro



I am such a pusher LMAO!!


----------



## Pikiki

gfunky said:


> I am such a pusher LMAO!!



Yep you are lol...


----------



## Pikiki

Shoulders:
Upright rows (15x45)w/u (15x65)x3
Seated DB press (15x65)x3
Arnold Press (15x40)x3
DB Shrugs (20x60)x3

Abs:
V-ups (25)x3 with
Flutter kicks (20)x3 four count

Good shoulders workout, pumped my delts damn good on the presses and th Arnolds just smoked them. I will do this 3 sets-15 reps for one more week then drop to 12 for next 2 weeks. 2 pins left...


----------



## Pikiki

No training today, I`m sick since last night non stop runing to the poop kingdom, lol. No really,  haven`t eat nothing today, my medic has giving some pills and some gatorade to keep me hydrated. Will try to get some rest tomorrow as well and be back to the gym on Monday.


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> No training today, I`m sick since last night non stop runing to the poop kingdom, lol. No really,  haven`t eat nothing today, my medic has giving some pills and some gatorade to keep me hydrated. Will try to get some rest tomorrow as well and be back to the gym on Monday.



Man hope you get to feeling better quick man!


----------



## Georgia

Get back to 100% so you can go 100% in the weight room


----------



## Pikiki

gfunky said:


> Man hope you get to feeling better quick man!


 


Georgia said:


> Get back to 100% so you can go 100% in the weight room



Thnx guys........


----------



## Pikiki

Chest (Monday)
DB bench press (15x65) x 3
Incline DB press (15x55) x 3
Decline DB press (15x55) x 3

That was my whole workout, I being sick since saturday and feeling even worst for the last 3 days. I got very tired trying to workout so rest for more 2 days then try to go back to the gym on thursday. No good at all getting sick at the end of my cycle


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> Chest (Monday)
> DB bench press (15x65) x 3
> Incline DB press (15x55) x 3
> Decline DB press (15x55) x 3
> 
> That was my whole workout, I being sick since saturday and feeling even worst for the last 3 days. I got very tired trying to workout so rest for more 2 days then try to go back to the gym on thursday. No good at all getting sick at the end of my cycle



Hope you start feeling better soon feeling sick sucks.  You are the man for working out even while feeling like shit!


----------



## Pikiki

gfunky said:


> Hope you start feeling better soon feeling sick sucks.  You are the man for working out even while feeling like shit!



Thnx bro, hopefully with 2 days of rest and proper care I will be ok.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

awe man bro I had this virus shitty virus also stay hydrated that's all you can do really until it passes. 

I didn't get on yesterday like I wanted to do and thank you for what you do my man It was b/c of you that I was and am able to enjoy myself and my family through your selflessness and sacrifice . This year I wish you all the success, safety , love and happiness possible in every aspect of your life bro thank you and your boys


----------



## Pikiki

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> awe man bro I had this virus shitty virus also stay hydrated that's all you can do really until it passes.
> 
> I didn't get on yesterday like I wanted to do and thank you for what you do my man It was b/c of you that I was and am able to enjoy myself and my family through your selflessness and sacrifice . This year I wish you all the success, safety , love and happiness possible in every aspect of your life bro thank you and your boys



That make me feel like my job and selfservice is well appreciated. Thnx bro means a lot for me.


----------



## Pikiki

back
DB rear delts side riases( I think that how is call, lol) (15x20) x 3
Lat pull down (15x90) x 3
Close grip pulls (15x11plts) x 3
Behind the neck pull downs (15x160) x 3

So I was feeling better today and just can`t resist stay way from my training, so I went hit back but not to crazy just enough to get a good sweat and pump. Felt good did the whole thing in less than 1 hour. Will kill legs tomorrow.


----------



## gfunky

Sweat will normally flush what remains of being sick right out!  Good stuff Pik!


----------



## Pikiki

gfunky said:


> Sweat will normally flush what remains of being sick right out!  Good stuff Pik!



I should hit some cardio but lifting was calling me today...thnx G


----------



## Pikiki

Legs:
Legs extension (15x60) x 3
Legs press (15x650) x 3
Front Squats (15x135) x 3

Short but very effective workout,did it fast qith 45 seconds rest between sets and 2 min between exercises. Pin(26) I was freacking calculating was my last shot, BUT got a lit bit left on the vial so I`m no wasting any drop of that test. Saturday will empty what I got left and then get ready for PCT. I was quick on the gym but after the Front Squats man!!!!! get back to my room and lay down for 45min to recover from the training.


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> Legs:
> Legs extension (15x60) x 3
> Legs press (15x650) x 3
> Front Squats (15x135) x 3
> 
> Short but very effective workout,did it fast qith 45 seconds rest between sets and 2 min between exercises. Pin(26) I was freacking calculating was my last shot, BUT got a lit bit left on the vial so I`m no wasting any drop of that test. Saturday will empty what I got left and then get ready for PCT. I was quick on the gym but after the Front Squats man!!!!! get back to my room and lay down for 45min to recover from the training.



Well bro it had to end sometime!   Eat good and keep working hard through pct keep al those gains my friend!


----------



## Pikiki

gfunky said:


> Well bro it had to end sometime!   Eat good and keep working hard through pct keep al those gains my friend!


Will work on it....


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Yo pik how are you planning on training during pct? like I hear some say take it ez others say push through keep the intensity high what are you thinking bra?


----------



## Pikiki

Shoulders:
Military Press (15x135) x 3
Seated front raises (15x20) x 3
Lateral raises (15x20) x 3
Shrugs (20x295) x 3

Abs:
Leg raises (15x15x15)

Keep missing meals due to work and some other BS going on here. Not a big deal but my cals intake are not the same for few days now. Hopefully can go back on what I was eating before. Keep working on my Abs and hopefully will start running at least 2 times x week.


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> Shoulders:
> Military Press (15x135) x 3
> Seated front raises (15x20) x 3
> Lateral raises (15x20) x 3
> Shrugs (20x295) x 3
> 
> Abs:
> Leg raises (15x15x15)
> 
> Keep missing meals due to work and some other BS going on here. Not a big deal but my cals intake are not the same for few days now. Hopefully can go back on what I was eating before. Keep working on my Abs and hopefully will start running at least 2 times x week.



Dont start cardio until you are eating better you will lose muscle man.  Get that diet better then start the cardio up higher!


----------



## Pikiki

gfunky said:


> Dont start cardio until you are eating better you will lose muscle man.  Get that diet better then start the cardio up higher!



Yeah I will G thnx for the advice.


----------



## Pikiki

Arms:
Tri`s
Pull downs (15x5plts) x 3
Reverse grip pull downs (15x4plts) x 3
Skull crushers (15x70) x 3 super set with
Close grip press (10x70)

Bi`s
EZ bar Preacher (15x60) x 3
Bi`s DB curl (15x25) x 3
Incline DB curl (15x25)

Abs:
Decline weighted abs (25/15) 35lbs
Planks (1min)(1.5min) 45lbs on back.

Today was last shot of Test, so cycle is over. Now getting ready to start my HCG blast then PCT. So I log into FITDAY.COM and take a good look at my cal intake today so I really know where I am with this dificult diet here. So far without dinner include it and night snack this is what I got:
Cals-2256
fats-105.19 g
Carbs-197.1 g
Proteins-199.5 g

So if I can keep this around 3200 Cals a day during PCT will be ok. I think Fats are kind of high but I can`t cook here and DFAK is all I got. Please let me know guys how this Cals intake look like.


----------



## Pikiki

Chest:
Incline Bench press (15x115) x 3
Bench press (15x135) x 3
Decline bench press (15x135) x 3
Incline Reverse grip(smith machine) 2 sets to failure (95lbs)
Cable flys (15x3plts) x 3

Abs:
Flutter kicks (60x2) single count.
Crunches (30x2)

So today I will start with HCG at 1000iu x 10shots. Due to this is a light cycle and only test no need to go over that amount of HCG. I`m monitoring my cals intake and so far very close to 3000cal x day in th last 3 days. Not sure if this is enough for a guy of my height and weight but I realy can`t get more than that without adding too much fat. Is diffrent if I`m at home for sure. Well good pump and very tired at the end. Lets see how PCT goes...


----------



## gfunky

kill the PCT no more playing time to do work!


----------



## Pikiki

gfunky said:


> kill the PCT no more playing time to do work!



I`m ready G   :tren:


----------



## gfunky

Lets see you kill it like you are on tren my brother it is mind over matter from here!


----------



## Pikiki

gfunky said:


> Lets see you kill it like you are on tren my brother it is mind over matter from here!



I feel great and mentally prepare for this stage of my cycle, I know if I need help I get it from you,Grizz or anyone here in the board, you can`t ask for more when you know you can count on your brothers...


----------



## Pikiki

Back
Close grip lat pull (15x200) x 3
DB Rows (15x65) x 3
Revrse Flys (15x50) x 3
Close grip Pull ups 10/10/10
Rows (45+25 plates) 20/20/20

Start my HCG last night wih 1000iu, I keep update my log till I can. I`m close to around 40 days to go home so lot of movement from here to there to get back home, so I may miss few days of training. Hopefully we don`t get task up and able to workoout till my fly back to US. I manage to keep my cals around 3000 last 4 days....Today workout was in less than one hour, great smoke.


----------



## gfunky

NICE!! I bet you are ready to be home!


----------



## Pikiki

gfunky said:


> NICE!! I bet you are ready to be home!



Yes bro ready and more lol...


----------



## Pikiki

Legs:
Squat (15x135) (15x185) x 2
Leg press (15x650) x 3

I skip 2 of my meals today due to work and fucking kill me.... after leg press I have to drop the workout. I got very bad headaches and got dizzy. NO BUENO!!!! so before I past the fuck out in the gym I stop and went back to my room. My heart rate was 102, my Medic told me to lay down and drink water. I was pushing the weights like normal but after last set of presses I felt the crash lol...
Will be back tomorrow for shoulders, not a big deal....


----------



## MTgirl

Keep your cals up and you'll be fine!


----------



## Pikiki

MTgirl said:


> Keep your cals up and you'll be fine!



Thnx MT I will not workout if for some reason I have to skip 2 meals or more...


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

yeah doggie you gotta eat, I am also assuming high temps and no ac where you working out that will def. play a part in getting dizzy and feeling bad,so also pound a carb drink instead of water if you can while your working out for added hydration and energy bra. I have really noticed a difference using powdered gatoraid instead of water


----------



## Pikiki

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> yeah doggie you gotta eat, I am also assuming high temps and no ac where you working out that will def. play a part in getting dizzy and feeling bad,so also pound a carb drink instead of water if you can while your working out for added hydration and energy bra. I have really noticed a difference using powdered gatoraid instead of water



I will take your advice startin tomorrow, we get that shit here for free and by boxes lol..Thnx Grizz


----------



## gfunky

skipped 2 meals.....   Shame on you LOL  Just get it in the best you can man!


----------



## Pikiki

gfunky said:


> skipped 2 meals.....   Shame on you LOL  Just get it in the best you can man!



lol I try man is just this job is not the best to keep a diet while you deploy.


----------



## Pikiki

Shoulders:
Shoulder press (15x50) x 3
Arnolds (15x30) x 3
Seated Raises (15x20) x 3
Straigh arms pull downs (15x70) x 3 super set with
Standing press (15x115) x 3 (machine)
Shrugs (20x295) x 3

Well yesterday was lack of food and water cause today I felt great. My shoulders got smoke and pain felt even better. I may skip training tomorrow due to work scheduled but I will try to make it at night if I don`t get back too late. Still on HCG waiting to start Clomid/Nolva in 6 days.


----------



## gfunky

Glad to hear you got some food in you finally!  Keep up the work man!


----------



## Pikiki

gfunky said:


> Glad to hear you got some food in you finally!  Keep up the work man!



Yep I eat and rest good today....


----------



## Pikiki

No trainig today, was too tired after work and no way I will go to the gym and not get a good workout. Instead I rest may hit the gym tomorrow. Shoulders still sore from yesterday high reps madness, really feel a diffrent doing this workout.


----------



## Pikiki

Chest:
DB press (12x70) x 4
Incline DB press (12x60) x 3
Incline Flys (12x30) x 3
Machine Flys (12x60) x 7 (FST-7)

Abs:
Leg raises 15x2
Crunches 15x2
Flutter Kicks 30x2  

Well today after 2 days of rest did my chest workout drop reps and add some weight, last 2 weeks I was doing 15 reps now these week and next one will go for 12 reps and lit bit more heavy plus add FST-& again in my program but only for 2 muscle groups a week. Feeling good no crash yet and PCT clomid/nolva will start the 14th.


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> Chest:
> DB press (12x70) x 4
> Incline DB press (12x60) x 3
> Incline Flys (12x30) x 3
> Machine Flys (12x60) x 7 (FST-7)
> 
> Abs:
> Leg raises 15x2
> Crunches 15x2
> Flutter Kicks 30x2
> 
> Well today after 2 days of rest did my chest workout drop reps and add some weight, last 2 weeks I was doing 15 reps now these week and next one will go for 12 reps and lit bit more heavy plus add FST-& again in my program but only for 2 muscle groups a week. Feeling good no crash yet and PCT clomid/nolva will start the 14th.



Chest workout looked like a burner man hope you did not need to push any doors open today or tomorrow LOL


----------



## Pikiki

Hahaha no more kicking in here we are kind of done with our missions at this moment, wiating on the new unit to show up and take over


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> Hahaha no more kicking in here we are kind of done with our missions at this moment, wiating on the new unit to show up and take over



Kicking doors won't be an issue it is if you actually have to push them LOL!!  Glad to hear you are so close to being home man!  Excited for you!!


----------



## Pikiki

gfunky said:


> Kicking doors won't be an issue it is if you actually have to push them LOL!!  Glad to hear you are so close to being home man!  Excited for you!!



LOL thnx bro, yep almost done....


----------



## MTgirl

Pikiki said:


> Hahaha no more kicking in here we are kind of done with our missions at this moment, wiating on the new unit to show up and take over





Glad to hear you're so close to being home!  
Just keep listening to your body and if you need the rest, take it.  That was a hard lesson for me to learn cause I would have this self imposed guilt about missing the gym.  But really, what use am I in the gym or to anyone if I overtrain and then end up over-fatigued and sick, ya know?


----------



## Pikiki

MTgirl said:


> Glad to hear you're so close to being home!
> Just keep listening to your body and if you need the rest, take it.  That was a hard lesson for me to learn cause I would have this self imposed guilt about missing the gym.  But really, what use am I in the gym or to anyone if I overtrain and then end up over-fatigued and sick, ya know?



Thnx Sis, I learn my lesson trust me and yes mission done just rip with the next team who come to replace us and just wait for the flight to go home. Once again thxn for your support


----------



## Lulu66

Dont be getting (STD) short timers deceAce. Keep ur head up or down depending the situation and keep ur eyes peeled. U know them fuckers are going to try to test the new guys...


----------



## Pikiki

Lulu66 said:


> Dont be getting (STD) short timers deceAce. Keep ur head up or down depending the situation and keep ur eyes peeled. U know them fuckers are going to try to test the new guys...



I will keep my eyes open bro, and they already hammer down one of the new RCP here...thnx bro.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Pikiki said:


> Chest:
> DB press (12x70) x 4
> Incline DB press (12x60) x 3
> Incline Flys (12x30) x 3
> Machine Flys (12x60) x 7 (FST-7)
> 
> Abs:
> Leg raises 15x2
> Crunches 15x2
> Flutter Kicks 30x2
> 
> Well today after 2 days of rest did my chest workout drop reps and add some weight, last 2 weeks I was doing 15 reps now these week and next one will go for 12 reps and lit bit more heavy plus add FST-& again in my program but only for 2 muscle groups a week. Feeling good no crash yet and PCT clomid/nolva will start the 14th.



Killed it bro! Keep up the hard work my man best you can , you know . At this point its better to take the rest if you need it come back strong when your ready .


----------



## Pikiki

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Killed it bro! Keep up the hard work my man best you can , you know . At this point its better to take the rest if you need it come back strong when your ready .



Thnx Grizz, feeling well rest after 2 days off. Ready to kill


----------



## Malevolence

So how does it work with food and shit???  You look like you are getting enough to eat but what kinda diet you got


----------



## Pikiki

I eat a good big breakfast at the chow hall, eggs,oatmeal,juice and coffe
0930-albacore steak,sometimes fruits or almonds
1230-good lunch at chow hall try to balance the carbs with proteins best I can
1530-salmon steak or some lean beef if available
the workout/after workout-protein shake(2scoops)
1830-1930 depend on what I got left to do- dinner most of the time low or zero carbs chicken or steak or lean beef
night snacks-almonds or peanuts and sometimes I fuck it up whe I can`t control the munchies 

Thats how basically my diet is right now and during my cycle. Not much I can do cause I depend on chow hall food and what ever I can get from our PX(store) to buy snacks. I try to eat as clean as possible...


----------



## Pikiki

Back:
DL (15x135)w/u (5x225) (3x315) (1x365) ( 1x385) (1x405) easy.....
Lat pulldowns (12x160) x 3
BB rows (12x135) x 3
Seated DB lat raises (12x25) x 3
Close grip cable rows (12x220) x 3

Abs:
Bicycles 20reps follow by
Flutter kicks 70 reps
Decline abs 15x2 W/45#DB

Feeling great at the gym today lots of energy and very high motivation. Killed the DL using the 5/3/1/1/1 , 405 was easy lift this way. Keep doing Abs here and there to work on my 4 pack( not a 6 yet ) I feel extra relax doing my routine and so confidence on my lift. Keep doing my HCG for 2 more days then PCT...


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> Back:
> DL (15x135)w/u (5x225) (3x315) (1x365) ( 1x385) (1x405) easy.....
> Lat pulldowns (12x160) x 3
> BB rows (12x135) x 3
> Seated DB lat raises (12x25) x 3
> Close grip cable rows (12x220) x 3
> 
> Abs:
> Bicycles 20reps follow by
> Flutter kicks 70 reps
> Decline abs 15x2 W/45#DB
> 
> Feeling great at the gym today lots of energy and very high motivation. Killed the DL using the 5/3/1/1/1 , 405 was easy lift this way. Keep doing Abs here and there to work on my 4 pack( not a 6 yet ) I feel extra relax doing my routine and so confidence on my lift. Keep doing my HCG for 2 more days then PCT...



If it is easy always go for more add like 20 pounds and after a 3 min break try for more!  Great work!!


----------



## Pikiki

gfunky said:


> If it is easy always go for more add like 20 pounds and after a 3 min break try for more!  Great work!!



I thought about it and decieded to just keep with my plan, but you knnow I`m looking to get those 450 :-?


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> I thought about it and decieded to just keep with my plan, but you knnow I`m looking to get those 450 :-?



They call it next time!  LOL


----------



## Pikiki

gfunky said:


> They call it next time!  LOL



yes Sir in other words NEXT TIME!!! lol


----------



## MTgirl

Wow!  Best deadlift I ever did was 255 when I was 17.  It was always my best lift.  The gym I trained at had 45lb plates, but when I was at the powerlifting comp, they had gold 100lb plates.  It was the coolest thing I'd ever seen (then) and I was determined to get a 100lb plate on each side.  I got it my 3rd go and the judges called it a good lift.  Doesn't sound like a lot of weight now, but there's a part of me that would love to deadlift 300 now.  Don't know why....just cause I guess.  It's been a long time since I trained to go that heavy.


----------



## Pikiki

MTgirl said:


> Wow!  Best deadlift I ever did was 255 when I was 17.  It was always my best lift.  The gym I trained at had 45lb plates, but when I was at the powerlifting comp, they had gold 100lb plates.  It was the coolest thing I'd ever seen (then) and I was determined to get a 100lb plate on each side.  I got it my 3rd go and the judges called it a good lift.  Doesn't sound like a lot of weight now, but there's a part of me that would love to deadlift 300 now.  Don't know why....just cause I guess.  It's been a long time since I trained to go that heavy.



You girls here are stronger than some guys I know, 300DL?? I just past that number in this cycle lol. I was not able to do DL in long time due to injuries but looks I`m fine now. I just don`t want to over do it cause some mornings hurts after a back day. Good DL MT...I may have to get with you Mrs P and Jen for me next cycle to coaching me


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

pikiki said:


> back:
> Dl (15x135)w/u (5x225) (3x315) (1x365) ( 1x385) (1x405) easy.....
> Lat pulldowns (12x160) x 3
> bb rows (12x135) x 3
> seated db lat raises (12x25) x 3
> close grip cable rows (12x220) x 3
> 
> abs:
> Bicycles 20reps follow by
> flutter kicks 70 reps
> decline abs 15x2 w/45#db
> 
> feeling great at the gym today lots of energy and very high motivation. Killed the dl using the 5/3/1/1/1 , 405 was easy lift this way. Keep doing abs here and there to work on my 4 pack( not a 6 yet ) i feel extra relax doing my routine and so confidence on my lift. Keep doing my hcg for 2 more days then pct...



nice work pik the hcg phase does not seem so bad huh?  I am glad to be watching you guys logs during the finishing parts to learn what to works and what issues arise..  Looking good bro !


----------



## Pikiki

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> nice work pik the hcg phase does not seem so bad huh?  I am glad to be watching you guys logs during the finishing parts to learn what to works and what issues arise..  Looking good bro !



Thnx Grizz, I`m glad you watching my log bro. The usefull advices and motivation from you all is key to push on harder everyday. HCG phase is being good I did not notice much of a diffrence to say "I`M CRASH" or something like that.


----------



## Pikiki

HIIT
Yes you read it right, I start HIIT today. Well I modified a lit bit my starting point today was as follow:
strecth 2 min
Jog -5 min
sprint-150 Meters (30sec)
jog-150 meters
sprint-150 meters (32 sec)
jog-150 meters
sprint-150 meters (30 sec)
Jog 5 min

I really need to increase my cardio cause I was dying=P~  I try to push my self to do more but...I think was better to stop, lol Did some push ups before my HIIT session (perfect push up bar) 25/20/15/10 2 min rest between sets. Tomorrow will do legs...


----------



## Georgia

I been doing cardio like crazy. Running at least a mile every day. But mostly 2 miles. I love it! Training for a 5k. Keep it up PEE KEY KEY!


----------



## Pikiki

Georgia said:


> I been doing cardio like crazy. Running at least a mile every day. But mostly 2 miles. I love it! Training for a 5k. Keep it up PEE KEY KEY!



Thnx Georgia I hate cardio but I need it...


----------



## Georgia

Pikiki's reason behind his cardio


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> HIIT
> Yes you read it right, I start HIIT today. Well I modified a lit bit my starting point today was as follow:
> strecth 2 min
> Jog -5 min
> sprint-150 Meters (30sec)
> jog-150 meters
> sprint-150 meters (32 sec)
> jog-150 meters
> sprint-150 meters (30 sec)
> Jog 5 min
> 
> I really need to increase my cardio cause I was dying=P~  I try to push my self to do more but...I think was better to stop, lol Did some push ups before my HIIT session (perfect push up bar) 25/20/15/10 2 min rest between sets. Tomorrow will do legs...




Only 3 sprints?  How you expect to kill yourself like that LOL  If you can breath within 10 minutes after sprints you did not do enough LOL


----------



## Pikiki

Georgia said:


> Pikiki's reason behind his cardio



hahahaha I`m not there, not even close


----------



## Pikiki

gfunky said:


> Only 3 sprints?  How you expect to kill yourself like that LOL  If you can breath within 10 minutes after sprints you did not do enough LOL



Come on coach don`t be so hard on me was my first day...I actualy don`t do cardio here like I used to. Plus at 120* is not joke running


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Yo dog cardio comes quick just keep at it my man ! I don't set limits I find where it hurts and go with that until its ezer then push till it hurts and stick with that until it gets ez again and repeat  I think GW helps if you need motovation


----------



## Pikiki

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Yo dog cardio comes quick just keep at it my man ! I don't set limits I find where it hurts and go with that until its ezer then push till it hurts and stick with that until it gets ez again and repeat  I think GW helps if you need motovation



I will doing it like that step by step, I don`t want to get anything else at this point plus it will take to much time to get here..Thnx brotha


----------



## gfunky

pssshhh I say go until you fall over and then as soon as you can breath you go until you fall again and repeat....   This is the only way to know if you have it LOL


----------



## Pikiki

gfunky said:


> pssshhh I say go until you fall over and then as soon as you can breath you go until you fall again and repeat....   This is the only way to know if you have it LOL



hahaha you want to kill myself lol...


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> hahaha you want to kill myself lol...



If you ain't dieing you ain't trying LOL


----------



## Pikiki

gfunky said:


> If you ain't dieing you ain't trying LOL



Def you need to change your name to the PUSHER!!! lmao...


----------



## Pikiki

Legs:
Legs extension (15x60)w/u (12x80) (12x90) x 2
Leg Press (15x470) x 3
Seated Calf raises (20x90) x 3
SLDL (12x135) x 3

After workout ran 1mile at very slow pace to try increase my cardio endurance cause I need to get a PT test before I get out of service so I can`t wait to get my run time back in to perform best I can. Start The 30 mark day countdown fellas is official 30 day mark wot wot wot!!!! Feeling extra pumped


----------



## MTgirl

Woohoo 30 days!  It'll be over before you know it


----------



## Pikiki

MTgirl said:


> Woohoo 30 days!  It'll be over before you know it



YES!!!!! Sis is almost done....I think I`m gona miss the support and encouragement I have recieved during this time here from you guys..


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> Legs:
> Legs extension (15x60)w/u (12x80) (12x90) x 2
> Leg Press (15x470) x 3
> Seated Calf raises (20x90) x 3
> SLDL (12x135) x 3
> 
> After workout ran 1mile at very slow pace to try increase my cardio endurance cause I need to get a PT test before I get out of service so I can`t wait to get my run time back in to perform best I can. Start The 30 mark day countdown fellas is official 30 day mark wot wot wot!!!! Feeling extra pumped




No squats??  I is not happy here.......  LOL


----------



## Pikiki

gfunky said:


> No squats??  I is not happy here.......  LOL



Nop my back was kind of tigh to after SLDL and called it for the day, it was planed to be my last move of the day...


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> Nop my back was kind of tigh to after SLDL and called it for the day, it was planed to be my last move of the day...



Squats last hahahaha  that's nuts......


----------



## Pikiki

gfunky said:


> Squats last hahahaha  that's nuts......



I`m nuts 8-} hahaha I like to change my workouts you know that. Try to give a hard time again lol...


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Keep running bro as soon as your wind is back to normal after the run in 30 sec to 1min ramp that shit up .5mph , try and feel it out as soon as its ez go for more keep challenging your run!


----------



## Pikiki

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Keep running bro as soon as your wind is back to normal after the run in 30 sec to 1min ramp that shit up .5mph , try and feel it out as soon as its ez go for more keep challenging your run!



I hate to run...but I need to work on my run def cause is good anyways to keep me out of too much fat. I like to go easy on it cause since my back injuries sometimes just hurt while running or after I stop. Thnx for the advice


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

o man I love it bro it hurts so good for me ! you gotta do it for work though right? when you get home what do you do for cardio?


----------



## Pikiki

Shoulders:
Military Press (12x135) (12x155) (12x175)
Seated front raises (12x25) x 3 "love this move"
Lateral side raises (12x25) x 3
DB Shrugs (15x65) x 3
Abs
Cable crunches (25/25/25) 7plates

I did not feel my legs to run today lol..lazy I know G please don`t give a hard time about it hahaha!!! Workout was good try to increase weight in each exercises every week but I will love to see me doing 12 reps withh more weight on and that what I`m working on little increase in weight keeping the reps up. PCT is just looking fine till now.


----------



## Pikiki

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> o man I love it bro it hurts so good for me ! you gotta do it for work though right? when you get home what do you do for cardio?



Well back home we had to do PT everyday in for the most part is running long distance. My plan is to continue HIIT and weight training till I get my BF% lower to prep for my next cycle in January...still hate to run lol


----------



## MTgirl

I only run if something is chasing me that I think will actually cause me harm and for some reason I can't shoot it.  So, basically I never run...lol!!  I love plyometric/calisthenic type cardio though and HIIT on the eliptical or never ending staircase.

Yeah, squat at the end...crazy bro, crazy!

We'll still support you even though you're stateside .


----------



## Pikiki

MTgirl said:


> I only run if something is chasing me that I think will actually cause me harm and for some reason I can't shoot it.  So, basically I never run...lol!!  I love plyometric/calisthenic type cardio though and HIIT on the eliptical or never ending staircase.
> 
> *Yeah, squat at the end...crazy bro, crazy!
> 
> We'll still support you even though you're stateside* .



Lmao...yeah Squats at the end, I have done it before not very often but yes I know is a smoke but hurt soooo gooooddd .

I have to thank you and my others bros and sis from here for the friendship means a lot!!! Thnx Sis


----------



## Pikiki

Arms:
Incline DB curls (15x30) x 3
Seated Tri`s extension (EZ bar) (15x70) x 3
Preacher EZ curl (15x70) (12x70) x 2
Rope downs (15x100) x 3
Hammers (25x25) x 2 (each arm)
Weighted dips (15/15/12) w35lbs

Nice smoke and pumped my arms very well.Get really tired half way my workout and just keep pushing bery motivated to get it done as plan. PCT is going fine really not much diffrent just lit bit of energy in the last few days, but nothing big. Hopefully I can continue training before I go home and finish my PCT pumping the iron all the way.


----------



## Pikiki

Cardio day HIIT
Damn it I hate this with all my heart, lol It feels good after training is done but hurts in the process. Today went like this:
.5 miles warm up
100 meters sprint - 15 sec
150 M jog
100 M sprint - 16 sec
150 M jog
100 M sprint - 17 sec
150 M jog
100 M sprint - 17 sec
.5 mile to finish.

Felt lit bit better than first day, is just to HOT here to run damn it!!!! eating is being good and no sides on PCT so far. Tomorrow CHEST DAY HELL YEAH!!!!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

good shit pik killin cardio dog keep it up bro


----------



## PillarofBalance

Pikiki said:


> Arms:
> Incline DB curls (15x30) x 3
> Seated Tri`s extension (EZ bar) (15x70) x 3
> Preacher EZ curl (15x70) (12x70) x 2
> Rope downs (15x100) x 3
> Hammers (25x25) x 2 (each arm)
> Weighted dips (15/15/12) w35lbs
> 
> Nice smoke and pumped my arms very well.Get really tired half way my workout and just keep pushing bery motivated to get it done as plan. PCT is going fine really not much diffrent just lit bit of energy in the last few days, but nothing big. Hopefully I can continue training before I go home and finish my PCT pumping the iron all the way.



You need to keep intensity up in PCT.  Add more pre workout carbs or some powerade intra.  My trick was pre workout fats but then spongy got his hands on me lol.. Raw almond butter on an apple would have me tearin thru my training for 3 solid hours before any fatigue would set in. Now I only get some rice


----------



## Pikiki

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> good shit pik killin cardio dog keep it up bro[/QUOTI
> 
> I think is the other way Grizz cardio is killing me lol, thnx bud


----------



## Pikiki

PillarofBalance said:


> You need to keep intensity up in PCT.  Add more pre workout carbs or some powerade intra.  My trick was pre workout fats but then spongy got his hands on me lol.. Raw almond butter on an apple would have me tearin thru my training for 3 solid hours before any fatigue would set in. Now I only get some rice



lmao... I try to do the best I can with the resources availables here man, sometimes there is nothing left in our store so I have to get what ever I can for pre-workout. I will try some powerade or gatorade intra if helps I`ll keep doing it. BTW rice wold not be an issue for me, I`m Puertorican so we eat that shit evreyday. Thnx for the advice POB.


----------



## Pikiki

Chest:
Bench press (40x45) (15x135) (12x165) x 3
Incline Bench (12x135) (10x135) x 2
Cable cross over (12x 4plts) x 3 (20x 2plts)
Decline Flys (15x30) x 3

Super pumped during and after workout today. I try to drink more water as the temp in here just getting high everyday. Nothing has change as far as my training or eating just energy for the last few days but not as bad I prolly though it will be on PCT. This is shit is almost over it has being a great experience and the best part of it are you guys...your support your advices all the way thru. THNX BROS AND SIS..


----------



## Pikiki

Back:
Lat cable pull down (15x200) x 3
Reverse grip pull downs (15x180) x 3
DB rows (15x65) x 3
DL (10x225) x 3
Pull ups 10/10/9

Good shit today for back, left the DL at the end just to get out of there SMOKE!!! and it happens. Throw some pull ups before we left the gym just to gime my partner a hard time, but man we were done. Nothing wrong today with my energy or stamina, so good overall training.


----------



## gfunky

Getting it done off in here!!


----------



## Pikiki

gfunky said:


> Getting it done off in here!!



Yes Sir getting job done


----------



## HH

Good to see your doing good brother!


----------



## Pikiki

HH said:


> Good to see your doing good brother!



Thnx brotha almots over..


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

nice work out bro still working hard ! good on yah


----------



## beasto

Pikki sounds like everything is going good bro! You from Campbell??? Ole 101st???


----------



## Pikiki

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> nice work out bro still working hard ! good on yah





beasto said:


> Pikki sounds like everything is going good bro! You from Campbell??? Ole 101st???



Thnx bros PCT is going ok , Beasto i was in 101st 08-09 in deploy with them. No longer there I`m at Wa state now.


----------



## beasto

Damn you were there when I was there lol I got attached with 5th Group.


----------



## Pikiki

beasto said:


> Damn you were there when I was there lol I got attached with 5th Group.



I was there with my brother at the same time, was cool love campbell and the area too. I was with 101CAB at that time my bro with 159CAB


----------



## beasto

Yea I miss Campbell a lot..I just was there visiting my  brother few weeks ago. I know a lot of folks in 159th going out there towards gate 10. My boy Freddie was a W3 in 101CAB. Never left Campbell been there his whole career. We probably seen each other around and didn't even know it.


----------



## Pikiki

hmmm Prolly true I was on Brigade my time there, my bro was part of the Pathfinders F Company at 4 BN. He was one of the 6 that died last year in KAF. You may saw the news


----------



## beasto

Yea I seen the new upset me. Pathfinders are bad ass. That's are hard course. I'm glad I didn't get forced to attend it because it would've messed up my cycle at the time lol.


----------



## Pikiki

He went twice to that school remember he did not do shit for the entire course to complete it, he was very hard core MOtha fucker


----------



## beasto

Air Assault was enough for me..in the dead ass winter of Campbell lol...we'll always remember him that way!!! Rest his soul!!!!! Hooah


----------



## Pikiki

I did the pre-school on my BDE to see who get the slots to go I wa top 5 but then got PCS orders and my 1SG refuse to send me before PCS.


----------



## beasto

That's bullshit!! We had an old 1sg like that...and he was such a kiss ass. He had so many skeleton's in his closet it was unreal. then we got a bad ass 1sg to replace that dick. You @ JBLM now???


----------



## Georgia

You military guys and all your slang and abbreviations


----------



## Pikiki

beasto said:


> That's bullshit!! We had an old 1sg like that...and he was such a kiss ass. He had so many skeleton's in his closet it was unreal. then we got a bad ass 1sg to replace that dick. You @ JBLM now???



You know how it is not everyone will like you just like in every other job out there, Yes I`m @JBLM, being there since 2009.


Georgia said:


> You military guys and all your slang and abbreviations



Lol what is wrong with it Bobby this is how we comunicate!!!! BTW


----------



## beasto

Hahha...The damn Army abbreviates everything!! Yea that's true Pikiki, I was out at Yakima few months back as well.


----------



## Pikiki

beasto said:


> Hahha...The damn Army abbreviates everything!! Yea that's true Pikiki, I was out at Yakima few months back as well.



Fucking HATE YTC bro...many times there I can`t stand that place anymore


----------



## Pikiki

Legs:
Squats (15x135) (5x225) (5x275) (5x295) (5x315)
Front Squats (10x135) x 3
Legs ext. (15x45each leg) (12x70) (10x80) (8x90) (6x115)
Legs Pres (12x450) x 3
Seated Calf raises (20x135) (15x135) x 2

Good training on legs today, feel every single move of those exercises today. Took my time between sets and moves. POB thnx for the tip on the Powerade/Gatorade drink really makes a big diffrence it let keep going on thru the whole plan. First week of PCT is done today. Only changes I can really tell of just lit bit of energy while workingout but not sure if the PCT stage or the heat here.


----------



## Pikiki

Shoulders:
 DB press (15x55) x 3
 One arm press (15x45) x 3 
Side and front raises (10/10x20) x 3
 Incline BB front raises (15x45) x 3

 Abs 
wheels abs 15/15/15

 Nothing better than a good smoke shoulder workout. I love the high reps training I`m doing right now. I will try to go up in weight but keep a high rep range little by little. Will not change anything I`m doing for now. Moving out of my FOB in 7 days to get back to my unit and get ready to go home wot wot


----------



## Pikiki

Arms:
 Rope pulldowns (15x80) (15x100) (15x110) x 2
 Pull ups 15/12/10
 Dips 20/15/12
 Preacher DB curls (15x35) x 3
 Seated EZ triceps ext (15x90) x 2 (12x90) 
DB hammers (12x20) x 3 this was holding one DB up while curling the other
 Laying triceps ext (15x20) x 3
 Concetrated curls (15x20) x 3 go down slow in 3 second motion super set with
 Wheels Abs 15/15/15/15

Great pump and a better sweat than ever doing arms. Trying to keep intensity as high as I can and short rest between sets and exercises. The addition of a gatorade during workout is a huge diffrent in this heat and keep me going thru the whole plan of the day with no problems.


----------



## Pikiki

Chest:
Incline press/super set with Incline Flys (15x135/15x35) x 3
Bench press (12x155) x 3 (50x45)
Decline DB press (15x40) x 3
Incline push ups 15/15/15/15/15/15/13 45 second rest between sets

Massive explosiveness since the begining of workout, all work out was donein 1hr 15 min(3 guys) . Pct is still going on for 2 more weeks hopefully will be able to continue training till the day to go home.


----------



## gfunky

Lots of high reps here, is that wise during PCT??


----------



## Pikiki

gfunky said:


> Lots of high reps here, is that wise during PCT??



Don`t know how wise it is but I feel I had to push my self just how I like it


----------



## MTgirl

Looks good Pik! Keep going by how you feel .  Just wanted to pop in and say hi and check on how you're doing.  Hope all is well and that your countdown is going fast!


----------



## Pikiki

MTgirl said:


> Looks good Pik! Keep going by how you feel .  Just wanted to pop in and say hi and check on how you're doing.  Hope all is well and that your countdown is going fast!



Thnx Mt Im doing great 3 days to fly back to my origianl Unit so we can get our stuff square way to go home around 3 weeks if nothing change.


----------



## Pikiki

Back:
DB rows super set with seated bent over side raises (10x70) - (10x25) x 3
Wide grip pull ups 10/7/8
BB bent over rows (15x115) x 3
Straight arms rope pull downs (15x5plts) x 7 30 sec rest

Abs :
Cable crunches (25/25/20 x 7plts)
Cable obliques (20x4plts) x 4
Wheel abs 15/15/15

Felt great today those 7 sets were very hard but felt damn good. Almost done and looking more lean and the strengh still there, not like when I was on cycle but really good.Abs hurt after the session try to get those lines thre..


----------



## Spear

Abs are made in the kitchen broham!


----------



## Pikiki

Spear said:


> Abs are made in the kitchen broham!



Well since there is no kitchen here for me to cook so I just tigh`em up in the gym


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

I rock the ab wheel to pik c how many you can do in a row if you really want to feel e burn I am up to 40 i go right center left repeat its a killer!


----------



## Pikiki

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I rock the ab wheel to pik c how many you can do in a row if you really want to feel e burn I am up to 40 i go right center left repeat its a killer!



I take the challenge Grizz will try next time


----------



## Pikiki

Today should be legs day but instead I did Shoulders then at the end did lit bit of legs.
Shoulders:
Machine Shoulders press (15x130) x 3
Cable lateral raises (15x2plts) x 3
Bar front raises (15x40) x 3
Behind the neck press (15x95) x 3
Military press (15x95) (15x115) x 2

Legs:
Front squats (15x135) x 3
Legs ext (15x90) x 3

Last workout here in this shit hole I`ve being for last 8 months. Moving out of here tomorrow back to my unit and get shit done for good in here. Extra tired after this session today but well satisfy of training done. Less than 1 and half hour the whole workout. I may not able to log for few days If don`t made it to my unit tomorrow so I will back update my log when I can. God bless you all...


----------



## Jada

Pikki great work out!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Well done brother !


----------



## Pikiki

Jadakiss said:


> Pikki great work out!





grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Well done brother !



Thnx brothers glad you guys follow my log


----------



## Pikiki

Arms:
Seated DB curls (20x20) x 3
DB Tri`s ext. (20x70) (15x70) x 3
Isolation DB curls (15x20) x 3
Tr`is press machine( not sure is name is rigth,lol) (20x35) (15x45) x 2 (15x65)
Bi`s machine curls (20x35) (15x45) (15x65) (12x75)
Dips 20/20/20/15

Today was my first workout in this FOB I just got here last night, holy fuck was crowed as hell in the gym. It was almost impossible to  grab some more heavy Dbs for my workout so I stick whith was available. Just hit very high reps in negatives motion so get a lit bit of more pump on my arms. Feeling good no change on nothing Im doing for PCT and close this cycle happy and satisfied of hard work.


----------



## gfunky

That a whole lot of arms!  Good job man glad things are going well.  You are almost home woohoo!!


----------



## Pikiki

gfunky said:


> That a whole lot of arms!  Good job man glad things are going well.  You are almost home woohoo!!



Thnx G I know for sure you are happy for me, your support thru all this months is bieng amazing.


----------



## Pikiki

Chest:
Bench press (15x135) x 2 (8x185) x 3
Incline DB press (15x50) (12x65) x 3
Incline flys (15x25) x 3
Decline press (12x135) x 2
Pec deck (15x140) x 2 (15x160)

Abs:
Wheel roller abs 40/20
Wheel roller abs (sides) 10/10/6

I just wrokout today cause I have nothing better to do here, lol. So I may be go everyday I can till leave this place. I weight in today 170lbs no bad at all cause I do love the way I lean out at the end. Will keep going till last day here...


----------



## Pikiki

Chest:
Bench press (15x135) x 2 (8x185) x 3
Incline DB press (15x50) (12x65) x 3
Incline flys (15x25) x 3
Decline press (12x135) x 2
Pec deck (15x140) x 2 (15x160)

Abs:
Wheel roller abs 40/20
Wheel roller abs (sides) 10/10/6

I just wrokout today cause I have nothing better to do here, lol. So I may be go everyday I can till leave this place. I weight in today 170lbs no bad at all cause I do love the way I lean out at the end. Will keep going till last day here...


----------



## Pikiki

Back:
DL (5x135) (5x 225) x 2 (5x315) x 3 (3x 345) x 2
Machine rows (15x130) (15x180) (12x225)
Pull ups 10/10/10
T bar rows (15x135) (15x160) x 2
 Abs
Leg raise 10/10/10  super set with 
Dips 10/10/10

Feeling a lot better than expected I prolly though. I`m training late at night and feel more energy than usual. Well almost time to get the fuck out here..12 days


----------



## gfunky

Nice work Pik!  12 days is awesome!!!


----------



## Pikiki

gfunky said:


> Nice work Pik!  12 days is awesome!!!



Yeah brotha this is almost over...


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Good solid workouts bro your gonna come home all swole up your girl wont know what hit her ! 12 days poppi congrats man 
I know your fired up


----------



## Pikiki

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Good solid workouts bro your gonna come home all swole up your girl wont know what hit her ! 12 days poppi congrats man
> I know your fired up



Yeah btotha I am:0


----------



## Pikiki

Legs:
Front Squats (15x135) x 3
Squats (5x135) (5x185) (5x225) (5x275)
Leg curls (12x50) ( 12x65) (12x80)
Leg press (15x600) x 3

Abs:
Flutter kicks 2 sets of 80/40 with 1 min and 30 sec planks
Leg raises 12/12/12

Lost my balance in the last set of squats so I stop it at 275, plan was going up to 315 but better be safe than sorry. I`m working out alone my partners are in diffrent places so I need to be carefull cuase at this point don`t want to hurt my back. 11 days to go wot wot!!!


----------



## DF

Very nice workouts Piki.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## Pikiki

Dfeaton said:


> Very nice workouts Piki.  Keep up the great work!



Thnx bro, I try my best at the irons...


----------



## RowdyBrad

Awesome thread Piki. Glad you're coming home in one piece! Always better off choosing safety even if it's less weight.


----------



## Pikiki

rowdybrad said:


> Awesome thread Piki. Glad you're coming home in one piece! Always better off choosing safety even if it's less weight.



Thnx Rowdy the best part of this log is all of you with the support and good advices.


----------



## HH

November is right around the corner bro...

:tren:


----------



## Pikiki

HH said:


> November is right around the corner bro...
> 
> :tren:



lol it is brotha is closer everyday


----------



## Pikiki

Shoulders:
Arnold press (15x35) x 3
One arm DB press (12x45) x 3
Shoulder press machine (15x125) (15x145) (15x165)
Shrugs (20x135) (20x205) (15x225)
Dips 20/15/15

Was tired as hell today after few hours or work under the sun at 100 plus today. At the start of my routine felt the heat of the day coming off my skin. 10 days to go to Manas...


----------



## Lulu66

Pikiki said:


> Legs:
> Front Squats (15x135) x 3
> Squats (5x135) (5x185) (5x225) (5x275)
> Leg curls (12x50) ( 12x65) (12x80)
> Leg press (15x600) x 3
> Abs:
> Flutter kicks 2 sets of 80/40 with 1 min and 30 sec planks
> Leg raises 12/12/12
> 
> Lost my balance in the last set of squats so I stop it at 275, plan was going up to 315 but better be safe than sorry. I`m working out alone my partners are in diffrent places so I need to be carefull cuase at this point don`t want to hurt my back. 11 days to go wot wot!!!



Good call man. Thats how i fucked my back doing dl's and losing balance


----------



## Pikiki

Lulu66 said:


> Good call man. Thats how i fucked my back doing dl's and losing balance



thnx Lu, like I said better be safe than sorry


----------



## Pikiki

Arms:
Warm up
Pull ups 12/10/10
Dips 20/15/15

Preacher machine (20x25) (12x50) (12x65) x 2 (20x25)
Seated Hammer curls (12x30) x 3
Iso curls (15x20) x 3
Ez bar tri`s ext (20x60) x 2 close grip (20x60) x2 wide grip
Rope pulls (20x50) (15x65) (15x80) (12x100)
Reverse grip pulls (20x50) (15x65) (15x80) (10x100)

Abs:
Wheel roller 20/20 crunches x 2

Hate this gym here too many got damn ppl. Almost impossible to get what you plan cause who gets a set of Db keeps them for ever. Anyway will try a diffrent time tomorrow see if less ppl. Feeling great and only 9 days left....


----------



## Pikiki

Just a quick update, hurt my back doing DL, Im at the hospital and will be in for few more days. Lower vert is compress like shit and recovery may take 2-3 months according with Doc. Guess I will be out from the gym for a month or 2 just depend on Doc`s orders. Thnx everyone for the best support during my cycle.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Pikiki said:


> Just a quick update, hurt my back doing DL, Im at the hospital and will be in for few more days. Lower vert is compress like shit and recovery may take 2-3 months according with Doc. Guess I will be out from the gym for a month or 2 just depend on Doc`s orders. Thnx everyone for the best support during my cycle.



Bro thats a bummer man ! Hey look at it this way you made sick gains and got through your hole summer cycle  thats a positive ! Come home and Heal up bro take some time to enjoy yourself then when your ready get back at it Your the fucking man bro dont let it get you down chin up dog!


----------



## Lulu66

Sorry to hear that man. Hope u recover soon.

Get a hold of some deca and run it low dose 75-150 mg a week. It helped me a ton on recovery.


----------



## ken Sass

just get home safe bro


----------



## gfunky

Really sorry to hear you got hurt man!  I hope you heal up fast my man!  Get home and rest up!!


----------



## Pikiki

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Bro thats a bummer man ! Hey look at it this way you made sick gains and got through your hole summer cycle  thats a positive ! Come home and Heal up bro take some time to enjoy yourself then when your ready get back at it Your the fucking man bro dont let it get you down chin up dog!





Lulu66 said:


> Sorry to hear that man. Hope u recover soon.
> 
> Get a hold of some deca and run it low dose 75-150 mg a week. It helped me a ton on recovery.





ken said:


> just get home safe bro





gfunky said:


> Really sorry to hear you got hurt man!  I hope you heal up fast my man!  Get home and rest up!!



Thnx guys I need the time off will do good to me and my Family. Just to let you guys know what is the situation right now. Diagnosis is a (L5) Lumbar-radiculopathy without myopathy -  means I have a pinch nerve wich I think is better than what we espect at the beginning. Phisycal therapy will start tomorrow at 2pm for the next few days till I fly home.Doctor talked to me and said I will be fine by end of august but I need to not go heavy on DL and Squats  for while. At least is a relief instead of being out for 2-3 months. I`m at wonder warrior and everything else is OK.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

good to hear the time wont be too long recovering bro enjoy your time off you earned it and deserve it more then anyone bro!


----------



## milleniumgirl

A pinch nerve is quite common.  Physiotherapy and muscle relaxants + anti inflammatories can help you.  Remember that the longer the nerve is pinched the more inflamed it's gonna be.  Be patient!

Have a safe flight back home!


----------



## Spear

did grandpa Kiki hurt his back?


----------



## milleniumgirl

Are you on your way home already ptikiki? If so have a safe flight.  Talk to you when you're back in the U.S. - away from those damn Afghans who don't want us there anyway.


----------



## Pikiki

Spear said:


> did grandpa Kiki hurt his back?



Yep he is hurt lit bit son...


----------



## Pikiki

Ok so will officially close these log saying was very good experience base on where I was and the diet I follow, best part was YOU guys and gals who has support me all the way thru. I will like to thnx specially Gfunky, Spear, Grizz, Hurt, MT girl and all of you that always post and support me. Till next cycle


----------



## gfunky

I miss you already!  I would love to see an all year log like mine so you can see all the pain that made you the super stud you are becoming!!


----------



## Pikiki

gfunky said:


> I miss you already!  I would love to see an all year log like mine so you can see all the pain that made you the super stud you are becoming!!



I`ll be back soon brother once I get all my stuff together will opend another log.


----------



## Bullseye Forever

man i miss ya brother,hope you getter better soon!!!! Im thinking about ya


----------



## MTgirl

Just wanted to say I was thinking about you and hope all is well.  Take care of yourself!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Awww man we will always have the memories (tiny tear drop) hurry back bro congrats on the log great success!


----------



## Lulu66

Take easy on that back man, and have fun.


----------



## Pikiki

I missed to log was like part of my day to come and share my training day be day, I can`t wait to open another one and lets the sweat beggins..Thnx  fellas


----------

